# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optician/Optical Sales Associate - Raleigh, NC

## Eyetastic

We seek a patient-centric Optician or Optical Sales Associate for an amazing practice in Raleigh, NC, where you would educate patients on lens and frame selections, troubleshoot prescriptions, dispense and fit eyeglasses, and offer the best imaginable services to patients. This EYEmazing practice is offering for full-time employment a $500 signing bonus after a 90-day probation period, discounts on eyewear, paid time off, paid holidays, and a simple Roth IRA plan (match up to 3%)! This family practice is geared towards providing the highest quality eye care, thus becoming the go-to Optical of the wonderful community of Raleigh. 

Eyetastic Services works with all modalities throughout the US to find candidates for the eye care industry working with support staff, technicians, opticians, optometrists, and ophthalmologists.

www.eyetasticjobs.com

----------

